# Crackerized????????????



## HoosierMatt (Nov 16, 2005)

In a lot of people's signatures I see that their bows are crackerized. What the heck does that mean? Were they certified by the Keebler Elves or something?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*crackers*

they have sent their bows to a guy with user name of crackers, he tunes their bows, and the bows shoot awesome. do a search


----------



## Tim Z (Jul 11, 2003)

*Here you go*

Mike is Crackers, he is one of the nicest archers you will ever meet. When I met him he was sick as all heck. But he know I came in from out of town and drove into the shop to meet and help me. He helped me emmencly, corrected my DL arrow spine issue. Everything. As soon as I get back I will be asking him to crackerize my SB.

Think of it this way, you go out and buy the best muscle car ever made, perfect in every way, nothing could be done better. WELL, Mike is the guy you take your multi-million dollar car to as soon as you get it. Mike finds the extra little power capable in it.


----------



## fishingal (Oct 26, 2005)

There is no one better than Crackers! Rx and I have known him for many, many years! (No comment, Mike)  
If you don't know him....it's time you did...because you are not shooting to the best of your ability until he has had time to tune your bow! Rx trusts no one else! Me, either! (Mike....I'll take that $0.25, now)  
Seriously if you want to pm rxbowhunter and he will tell you all about Crackers! It will be the best time and/or money you will spend. He is located in MO. I do know that he has worked on bows from all over the world! He is well known....you gotta get to know him!


----------



## Professur (Dec 16, 2004)

Tim Z said:


> Mike is Crackers, he is one of the nicest archers you will ever meet. When I met him he was sick as all heck. But he know I came in from out of town and drove into the shop to meet and help me. He helped me emmencly, corrected my DL arrow spine issue. Everything. As soon as I get back I will be asking him to crackerize my SB.
> 
> Think of it this way, you go out and buy the best muscle car ever made, perfect in every way, nothing could be done better. WELL, Mike is the guy you take your multi-million dollar car to as soon as you get it. Mike finds the extra little power capable in it.


So he's the Caroll Shelby of archery?


----------



## rodney482 (Aug 31, 2004)

*good analogy*



Professur said:


> So he's the Caroll Shelby of archery?


yep.

and i will be sending him a bow as soon as my archery season is over


----------



## Duck65 (Nov 30, 2005)

I met a craker one time, I think he was from Oak Park, Georgia.:whip:


----------



## blue thunder (Jan 20, 2003)

Cracker"s Rules !!


----------



## Duck65 (Nov 30, 2005)

:whip: I met a cracker not a craker. Don't know what a craker is.


----------

